# Nass RAW - 8/28/08



## bvibert (Aug 28, 2008)

Pretty good ride tonight.  We did the standard loop with a slight variation exploring a trail near Cornwall that just seemed to lead to a hessian play ground. :roll:

Both Greg and I felt a bit off in sections, but I thought we kept a pretty good pace.  I cleared a few spots that normally give me trouble, unfortunately I screwed up on more sections that I normally get through though. 

We finished the ride in pretty much darkness which made the last section of twisties interesting to say the least...  

That's all for now, I'm going to go veg out.


----------



## Greg (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, kind of a funk-filled ride. The good news is we blasted it on the speed front with a moving average of 5.8 MPH. We did the whole loop along with the little excursion to the north in about 1:40. Anyway, I cleared a few of the tricky spots, and failed on some others. On the short techy climb between the forest access road and Cornwall, I ran out of momentum right on the ledge and toppled over, not being able to unclip. Scraped up my left shoulder and elbow and tweaked my left wrist landing on some jagged rocks. The base of my left thumb was cramping on me which made all the downhills that followed my low-speed wreck a bit challenging. That front brake hand is pretty important. :-o Everything feels fine now after my shower.

The stretch heading south after crossing 69 was pretty tricky given the lack of light, but we kept on moving. I was also disappointed that new bit of singletrack only lead to Hessian ATV/MC Heaven. I suspect it's a MTB access route for somebody. It was only lightly traveled but seemed to have potential. Anyway, 6.05 miles. Here's the *track record* and *map*. Still a fun ride. That's a kick ass loop.


----------



## severine (Aug 28, 2008)

Nice job for an after work ride!  Getting darker earlier guys.. going to need to plan accordingly.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

severine said:


> Nice job for an after work ride!  Getting darker earlier guys.. going to need to plan accordingly.



Yeah. Ride faster. Which we did, but like Brian predicted we used every ounce of available daylight...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 29, 2008)

So you guys clip in like bindings??  What is the advantage to that?


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

BTW, I had no shifting problems last night. Not sure what was going on with the rear der on Sunday.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, I had no shifting problems last night. Not sure what was going on with the rear der on Sunday.



I guess you must have fixed it.


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I guess you must have fixed it.



It fixed itself, I guess...


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> It fixed itself, I guess...



You gotta take credit for fixing it, even if it fixed itself. :roll:


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2008)

You guys held a pretty good pace last night. I take it you didn't keep stopping in my honor and acting as if you were waiting for me:razz:


----------



## Greg (Aug 29, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> You guys held a pretty good pace last night. I take it you didn't keep stopping in my honor and acting as if you were waiting for me:razz:



Our breaks were all pretty short. Once the breathing slowed, we were off. We also had a group of pretty good riders behind us for the first half of the ride. We let them pass at the high point on the ridge.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 29, 2008)

bvibert said:


> You gotta take credit for fixing it, even if it fixed itself. :roll:



You should take note and just leave things alone since they will fix themselves. Maybe I should of left my Lefty how it was and see if the bike gremlins would of fixed it between rides.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Our breaks were all pretty short. Once the breathing slowed, we were off. We also had a group of pretty good riders behind us for the first half of the ride. We let them pass at the high point on the ridge.



They actually slowed us up some, we stopped twice to let them pass.  The first time, at the top of the major part of the climb, we waited and waited after hearing their voices, but they never showed so we eventually split.  Then we stopped again on that access road because they were right on our heals, but they also stopped there and were chatting it up so we split after a few minutes.  We probably would have averaged at least 8MPH if we didn't keep stopping to try and let them by.


----------

